# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  وقت الأضحية.. متى يبدأ ومتى ينتهي؟

## مروة عاشور

*
*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله , وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اهتدى بهداه.. وبعد,        

* *فالأضحية عبادة موقتة لا تجزئ قبل وقتها على كل حال ، ولا تجزئ بعده إلا على سبيل القضاء إذا أخرها لعذر .* 

*وأول وقتها بعد صلاة العيد لمن يصلون كأهل البلدان ، أو بعد قدرها من يوم  العيد لمن لا يصلون كالمسافرين وأهل البادية ، فمن ذبح قبل الصلاة فشاته  شاة لحم ، وليست بأضحية ويجب عليه ذبح بدلها على صفتها بعد الصلاة ؛ لما  روى البخاري عن البراء بن عازب رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  قال : (( من ذبح قبل الصلاة فإنما هو لحم قدمه لأهله ، وليس من النسك في  شيء ))(27) ، وفيه عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( ومن ذبح بعد الصلاة فقد تم نسكه ، وأصاب سنة المسلمين ))(28).  وفيه أيضا عن جندب بن سفيان البجلي رضي الله عنه قال شهدت النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم قال (( من ذبح قبل أن يصلي فليعد مكانها أخرى ))(29) .* *
*
*والأفضل أن يؤخر الذبح حتى تنتهي الخطبتان ؛ لأن ذلك فعل النبي صل الله  عليه وسلم ، قال جندب بن سفيان البجلي رضي الله عنه : صلى النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم يوم النحر ثم خطب ثم ذبح . الحديث رواه البخاري (30).* *
*
*والأفضل أن لا يذبح حتى يذبح الإمام إن كان الإمام يذبح في المصلى اقتداء  بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ، ففي صحيح البخاري عن عبد الله بن عمر  رضي الله عنهما قال : كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يذبح وينحر بالمصلى (31).  يعنى يبرز أضحيته عند المصلى العيد فيذبحها هناك ؛ إظهاراً لشعائر الله ،  وليعلم الناس بالفعل كيفية ذبح الأضحية ، وليسهل تناول الفقراء منها ، وليس  المعنى أنه يذبحها في نفس المصلى ؛ لأنه مسجد ، والمسجد لا يلوث بالدم  والفرث . 
*
*وفي صحيح البخاري أيضا عن أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم لما خطب يوم عيد الأضحى قال : فانكفأ إلى كبشين ـ يعنى فذبحهما ـ  ثم انكفأ الناس إلى غنيمة فذبحوها (32) . 
*
*وعن جابر رضي الله عنه قال : صلى بنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم  النحر بالمدينة فتقدم رجال فنحروا وظنوا أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد  نحر، فأمر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من كان نحر قبله أن يعيد بنحر آخر ،  ولا ينحروا حتى ينحر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم رواه أحمد ومسلم (33). 
*
*وينتهي وقت الأضحية بغروب الشمس من آخر يوم من أيام التشريق ، وهو اليوم  الثالث عشر من ذي الحجة ، فيكون الذبح في أربعة أيام : يوم العيد ، واليوم  الحادي عشر ، واليوم الثاني عشر ، واليوم الثالث عشر . وثلاث ليال : ليلة  الحادي عشر ، وليلة الثاني عشر ، وليلة الثالث عشر .* *
*
*هذا هو القول الراجح من أقوال أهل العلم ، وبه قال علي بن أبي طالب -رضي  الله عنه -في إحدى الروايتين عنه ، قال ابن القيم : وهو مذهب إمام أهل  البصرة الحسن البصري ، وإمام أهل الشام الأوزاعي ، وإمام فقهاء أهل الحديث  الشافعي ، واختاره ابن المنذر . 
*
*قلت : واختاره الشيخ تقي الدين بن تيميه وهو ظاهر ترجيح ابن القيم لقوله تعالى :  (لِيَشْهَدُوا مَنَافِعَ لَهُمْ وَيَذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ فِي أَيَّامٍ  مَعْلُومَاتٍ عَلَى مَا رَزَقَهُمْ مِنْ بَهِيمَةِ الأَنْعَامِ)(الح  ج: 28 ) (35). قال ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما : الأيام المعلومات : يوم النحر ، وثلاثة أيام بعده (36).  وعن جبير بن مطعم رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : (( كل  أيام التشريق ذبح )) رواه أحمد ، والبيهقي ، وابن حبان في صحيحه (37)، وأعل بالانقطاع لكن يؤيده قوله صلى الله عليه وسلمً : (( أيام التشريق أكل وشرب وذكر لله عز وجل ))  . رواه مسلم(38)  . فجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم باب هذه الأيام واحدا في كونها أيام ذكر  لله عز وجل ، وهذا يتناول الذكر المطلق والذكر المقيد على بهيمة الأنعام ،  ولأن هذه الأيام مشتركة في جميع الأحكام ما عدا محل النزاع ، فكلها أيام  منى ، وأيام رمي للجمار ، وأيام ذكر لله وصيامها حرام ، فما الذي يخرج  الذبح عن ذلك حتى يختص منها باليومين الأولين ؟* *
*
*والذبح في النهار أفضل ، ويجوز في الليل ؛ لأن الأيام إذا أطلقت دخلت فيها  الليالي ، ولذلك دخلت الليالي في الأيام في الذكر حيث كانت وقتا له كما  كان النهار وقتا له ، فكذلك تدخل في الذبح فتكون وقتا له كالنهار . 
*
*ولا يكره الذبح في الليل ؛ لأنه لا دليل على الكراهة ، والكراهة حكم شرعي يفتقر إلى دليل . 
*
*وأما ما روى عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى  عن الذبح ليلا ، فقال في (( التلخيص )) : فيه سليمان بن سلمة الخبائري ،  وهو متروك (39). 
*
*وأما قول بعضهم : يكره الذبح ليلا خروجا من الخلاف ؛ فالتعليل ليس حجة  شرعية ، قال شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمبة : تعليل الأحكام بالخلاف علة باطلة في  نفس الأمر ، فإن الخلاف ليس من الصفات التي يعلق الشارع بها الأحكام ، فإنه  وصف حادث بعد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكن يسلكه من لم يكن عارفا  بالأدلة الشرعية في نفس الأمر لطلب الاحتياط . اهـ. 
*
*وكثير من المسائل الخلافية لم يراع فيها جانب الخلاف ، ولم يؤثر الخلاف  فيها شيئا ، وها هو الخلاف هنا ثابت في امتداد وقت ذبح الأضحية إلى ما بعد  يوم النحر . ولم يقل القائلون بامتداده أنه يكره الذبح فيما بعد يوم العيد ،  لكن إن قوي دليل المخالف بحيث يثير شبهة ؛ كانت مراعاته من باب : (( دع ما  يريبك إلى ما لا يريبك ))(40).*


*انتهى من كتاب: (أحكام الأضحية ), لشيخنا محمد بن صالح العثيمين - رحمه الله -.
*

*---------------------*

* (27)**رواه البخاري، كتاب الأضاحي، باب سنة الأضحية ، برقم (5545)/ ومسلم، كتاب الأضاحي ، باب وقتها، رقم (1961)* 
*(28)**تقدم تخريجه* 
*(29)**تقدم تخريجه* 
*(30)**رواه البخاري، كتاب العيدين باب كلام الإمام والناس في خطبة العيد، رقم (985).*
*(31)**رواه البخاري، كتاب العيدين  باب النحر والذبح بالمصلي يوم العيد. رقم (982)*
*(32)**رواه البخاري، كتاب الأضاحي، باب من ذبح قبل الصلاة أعاد، رقم (5561).*
*(33)**رواه مسلم، كتاب الأضاحي ، باب سن الأضحية ، (1964) وأحمد (3/294)* 
*(35)**ذكر اسم الله على ذلك يتناول ذكر اسمه عند ذبحها وعند أكلها. (المؤلف)*
*(36)**رواه ابن حاتم في تفسيره (8/2489)*
*(37)**رواه أحمد (4/82) والبيهقي (9/256)، وابن حبان (9/166)*
*(38)**رواه مسلم، كتاب الصيام/ باب تحريم صوم أيام التشريق، رقم (1141)*
*(39)**((تلخيص الحبير)) (4/142)*
*(40)**ذكره  البخاري تعليقاً في كتاب البيوع، باب تفسير المشبهات، ورواه الترمذي من  حديث حسن بن على مرفوعاً، كتاب صفة القيامة باب رقم (60) حديث رقم (2158)  وصححه (6/153).*

----------


## أم حمزة الأندلسي

جزاكِ الله خيراً وكتب أجرك أختي الفاضلة

----------

